# Anyone gone back on the pill..?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

So we are selling up, downsizing and changing jobs.
A new chapter, a new me leaving the IF journey behind.
It has occurred to me (as I lay here with period cramps) and a week of pre menatrual migraines, that I could take control back and go back on the pill.
Anyone else tried this; maybe on the pill where you have no periods in a bid to forget reproduction. It sounds like bliss after 6 years of ttc, the thought of never knowing my cycle day, never feeling ovulation and truly moving on. ..Don't get me wrong, we have virtually 0% chance and I don't track my cycles, but having periods is an annoyance that I really could live without.. I'm really looking for a way to move on to our new chapter and almost form a new me.. A me that ttc just doesn't feature anymore .. I'm looking to form brand new habits; I am so over the woulda/could a/shoulda!!


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Katehe,

I tried the pill, but mainly to offset the PCOS progression, which included no periods and/or neverending periods. It didn't work out for me, but it is definitely worth a try. A lot of women find it a relief to quiet that small voice wondering if this month would be their miracle month. We are near 0% and still heard that voice. ;-)

As you noted, periods can be quite triggering. You can use the pill to skip a few. Ask your GP about the progesterone only pill, which may come with less side effects or risks. Good luck!!


----------



## Hoping 2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

My doctor is putting me back on it again after a diagnosis of Ashermans and Adenomyosis means I've called it a day too in terms of TTCing myself. On the pill as considering surrogacy before having a hysterectomy. 
Will be starting on my next AF. I've also has an ectopic pregnancy in the past and have still got both tubes so I see this as a way of hopefully reducing my risk of that happening again too.


----------

